
Brexit Is Done: The U.K. Has Left the European Union - big_chungus
https://www.wsj.com/articles/after-a-turbulent-marriage-britain-says-goodbye-to-the-eu-11580477936
======
konschubert
So, officially the Brexit has happened.

But in practice, not much will change until the transition period ends in
December.

And now I wonder who's negotiation position will benefit from this: The UK's
or the EU's?

And how likely are we to see repeated extensions of the transition period?

------
adventured
[http://archive.is/QoqDe](http://archive.is/QoqDe)

------
rvz
This is an absolute win for democracy in the UK. There are some who don't like
democracy and have continuously obstructed it in order to achieve a 'second
referendum' even when they haven't implemented the first.

But then again, this is what happens when you respect democracy and it should
prevail.

~~~
ubercow13
The UK's democracy isn't direct, and direct democracy is only one type of
democratic process which isn't clearly superior to others. Equating the brexit
vote with democracy itself is a fallacy. Our democracy is parliamentary and
those 'obstructive' MPs were democratically elected representatives of the
population.

~~~
rvz
Well regardless of how you have misinterpreted my comment, No-one said the
UK's democracy is direct you're just further stating a matter of facts rather
than an argument.

A referendum is an tool of direct democracy given to the people from the
elected members of parliament. The newly formed UK government of the 2019
general election made it clear about respecting that referendum result. There
is no where I said that a single referendum was the 'UK's democracy'. It's
just one part of the democratic process in the UK.

~~~
ubercow13
I was just commenting on your suggesting that MPs obstructing the result
'didn't like democracy'.

